

Show HN: My HTML5 Etch A Sketch - gkoberger
http://gkoberger.net/etch

======
jpadvo
That is really cool, gkoberger. Thanks for sharing. :)

------
libraryatnight
Well, I haven't gotten any better at Etch-a-Sketch in the last 15-20 years,
but this is very cool. Thanks for sharing, and nice work :)

